# Husq 1130STE XP ?



## JTP

Anyone have any experience with this model or similar Husqvarna snowblowers? Theirs a use one for sale locally I'm thinking of picking up. I have some of their chainsaws just haven't found reviews for the blower. 

Thanks,
JTP


----------



## bwdbrn1

Welcome to the group JTP. Don't know how reliable this site is, but here's some reviews on their line.

Husqvarna Snow Blower Reviews @ Snow Blowers Direct - Online Source for Husqvarna Snow Blower Reviews and Ratings


----------



## zeddy

I'm really happy with mine


----------



## chrisoppie

If it's a hydro, very nice and user friendly.if it's in good shape it would be a good blower.


----------



## Elliot

*Husqvarna1130 ste xp*

Hi,

Had one of these in our VT. rental house and except for a minor adjustment this machine ran great and cleared some major snow.The one we had originally came from lowes if that means anything.

Elliot


----------



## JRHAWK9

Go -HERE- for my advice on Husqvarna blowers. They are NOT like their saws, in which I have three of. I made that mistake too. Their blowers are basically orange Poulans and have the same crappy/weak/leaky gearcase that the cheap $500 Home Depot Poulan's have.


----------

